# Califorina bans the use of lead ammunition



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

So does this mean that all the .22LR ammunition that normally would be sold in California now has to be sold elsewhere?:mrgreen: 
California gun grab: Brown signs lead-ammo bill but vetoes ban on hunting rifles - Washington Times


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

YAY!!! More for us! (NOT something I'd say for_ any_ other state!)


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Seneca said:


> So does this mean that all the .22LR ammunition that normally would be sold in California now has to be sold elsewhere?:mrgreen:
> California gun grab: Brown signs lead-ammo bill but vetoes ban on hunting rifles - Washington Times


Lead ammunition has been banned in parts of the state for some time now because of the California Condor. Looks like that ban went statewide now, sucks for them. I'm wondering about lead free .22lr ammo, I know CCI makes some but a quick search didn't turn up much so it seems .22lr ammo is going to get very expensive in California.

-Infidel


----------



## Mic (Jul 19, 2012)

At least in the article, it said it was banned for hunting (it specifically said hunting and the reasoning seemed to back it up). While that truly sucks, a straight up ban of lead ammo would REALLY suck.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

The lead ban is only for hunting so we can shoot lead based ammo for target shooting and self defense. The law wont go into effect until June 1 of next year. However Cal guns the NRA and several other gun rights groups have said when the courts open Monday they will sue to have the law over turned based on the fact that the study is based on lead found in animals found in the lead free hunting zones. 

Also with 40 million firearms in California, (several studies showing a firearm in every other house) the ammo makers are going to scramble to provide lead free ammo as that's a lot of people with guns and a lot of $$$ sitting on the table.

The really interesting thing was how Brown vetoed all the big anti gun laws. And the ones he signed are either impossible to enforce (all guns must be kept in a safe when no in use, (as a police offer told people buy a bio metric safe install it then leave the door open or unlocked when you are home and then the only way we wold find out is if you tell us.)) or will have a hard time in the courts.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

shooter said:


> The lead ban is only for hunting so we can shoot lead based ammo for target shooting and self defense. The law wont go into effect until June 1 of next year. However Cal guns the NRA and several other gun rights groups have said when the courts open Monday they will sue to have the law over turned based on the fact that the study is based on lead found in animals found in the lead free hunting zones.


To someone this makes sense: It's ok to shoot humans with lead bullets but not game animals because the California Condor might ingest the lead and die?! Possibly one of the dumbest things I've ever heard. Unfortunately I can see the tree huggers and antis trying this in NY too.



shooter said:


> Also with 40 million firearms in California, (several studies showing a firearm in every other house) the ammo makers are going to scramble to provide lead free ammo as that's a lot of people with guns and a lot of $$$ sitting on the table.


I'm absolutely sure the manufacturers are already working on it. They stand to make some pretty good money on lead free ammo so it makes sense to get moving on it.



shooter said:


> The really interesting thing was how Brown vetoed all the big anti gun laws. And the ones he signed are either impossible to enforce (all guns must be kept in a safe when no in use, (as a police offer told people buy a bio metric safe install it then leave the door open or unlocked when you are home and then the only way we wold find out is if you tell us.)) or will have a hard time in the courts.


No one has tried fighting the lead ammo ban yet? I thought there was a suit over it already, maybe I'm wrong on that but I thought the ban was upheld in court. Maybe I'm thinking of something else.

-Infidel


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

If you Californians would just quit shooting the condors, none of this would be an issue.  

Okay, I did not even know what a California Condor was until I googled it. That is one butt ugly bird. Blaze away boys! If your governor Moonbeam wants you to shoot them with mercury or plutonium, have at it! Better yet, put a bounty on them. - The sooner we are rid of their ugly asses the better we will all be.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

There are some fantastic all copper hunting bullets made by Barnes that open up much better than any jacketed lead projo does.
I want to get some for my .30 caliber self defense rifles. Of course, I guess on a mere humanoid a plain old Remington Core Loct 30-06 would still be just fine.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

My guess is the indoor ranges support this. They fear EPA and OSHA air test. I also thought lead shot was already ban.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Bullets made from jellybeans in California.. To go with the fruits and nuts.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Is it bad to secretly want California to ban lead bullets not just for hunting but for everything? that way there is more for everybody else? I know we should rail against antigun legislation and all, yet I'm torn between the two. 

I have a hunch the reason Brown didn't do the full Monte and sign off on the more onerous gun laws is that a succession movement is brewing in the northern counties and he doesn't want to rock the boat, so to speak.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

QUOTE=Infidel;73886]To someone this makes sense: It's ok to shoot humans with lead bullets but not game animals because the California Condor might ingest the lead and die?! Possibly one of the dumbest things I've ever heard. Unfortunately I can see the tree huggers and antis trying this in NY too.

Other than Fuzzee I don't think anybodies committed to eating burgalers. I'm really tired of those who think they are some how special because they think more of animals than infants!


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

My question why is anyone surprised, this is California after all. Nothing they have done there for the last 30 to 40 years has made really much since. Detroit is just a precursor to what is going to happen to the entire state of California. It's coming.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I can see the anti-gunners bringing this legislation to Congress and attack our rights in the name of the environment. Get ready to fight this in your state.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> I can see the anti-gunners bringing this legislation to Congress and attack our rights in the name of the environment. Get ready to fight this in your state.


I volunteer to conduct extensive field testing with the anti-gun crowd to confirm that lead bullets are unhealthy.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> I volunteer to conduct extensive field testing with the anti-gun crowd to confirm that lead bullets are unhealthy.


I second that motion.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I wonder if moon beam knows how easy it is to make lead bullets your self.
Not that I would suggest anyone do anything that may break the law in CA someday.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The ban is temporary - as soon as they realize that copper and bronze bullets will go through their body armor they will go back to lead bullets.

I'm sure I could swage a decent bullet using soft copper tubing and a concrete nail in the center. That should be safe, after all it's not lead and the copper and iron are necessary dietary supplements.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

At some point, Californians will have to say: "I'll shoot whatever bullet I want and in as high capacity magazine as I choose and the government of California may rot in hell." What a beautiful state I will never again set foot in.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> At some point, Californians will have to say: "I'll shoot whatever bullet I want and in as high capacity magazine as I choose and the government of California may rot in hell." What a beautiful state I will never again set foot in.


Unfortunately it'll never happen. I'm only staying here to take care of my gramma. The weather is nice. I can grow a variety of different things that I like that wouldn't grow elsewhere.

If it weren't for the people, California would be a great place


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

shooter said:


> The really interesting thing was how Brown vetoed all the big anti gun laws. And the ones he signed are either impossible to enforce (all guns must be kept in a safe when no in use, (as a police offer told people buy a bio metric safe install it then leave the door open or unlocked when you are home and then the only way we wold find out is if you tell us.)) or will have a hard time in the courts.


there is a provision in Obama care that they can come knocking on your door. perhaps it is enforceable but under a different name? I already have doj approved gun cabinets.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

shotlady said:


> there is a provision in Obama care that they can come knocking on your door. perhaps it is enforceable but under a different name? I already have doj approved gun cabinets.


Shotlady,
I am not sure what a "DOJ approved gun cabinet" is but I have my guns available to me. I am sitting within arms reach of two at this moment. There is no room in the house that is "gun free". I also have the one that I wear on me at all times. If someone breaks in they will probably not "break out".

Didn't the supreme court say that it was unlawful to force a person to have the gun stored in a "safe" manner or disassembled? It has to be readily accessible in defense of ones life and property. They don't get permission to come on my property or in my buildings without a warrant so I am fairly safe from prying eyes.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I'm not hunting, I'm just shooting at these moving fur covered targets.

I swear, that rabbit was attacking me, it was clearly self defense.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

New ammo for Commiefornia...


----------

